# I had a good laugh looking at Madmann's latest reputation received in his homepage!



## Killermonkey (Nov 14, 2011)

Like the title says^^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 15, 2011)

It is pretty entertaining.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 15, 2011)

"Here's to you dying soon "

ahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Well Madmann, you certainly deserve it for being-

Dumb
Inferior
Total dooshbag
Obnoxious
Retarded
Being a bitch
Loser
Faggot
Scumbag
Trailer park
Homo 
Creep
Mentally handicapped
Ugly
Inane , no not a typo
Fat
Lazy
Lewd
Delusional 

I think this list can go on for years


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Well Madmann, you certainly deserve it for being-
> 
> Dumb
> Inferior
> ...



and *literally* 

a son of a whore


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you guys trying to get him to below zero on reps? How many days do you reckon it'll take?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been trying since he joined


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^ I'm having a good chuckle at your pathetic attempt to fabricate a competent list ^^^

Too bad you are not really memorable and interesting enough to waste my time making a legit list about you.

But your forum handle and craving for any attention pretty much speaks for itself you terrible thread making, neg-happy machine fueled by penis flavored bananas.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah but your wasting your time with me anyways by following me around to every thread I make a post on. You sir, need a life.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just joined the madmann neg train...have to remember to take care of bjg and madmann every day now...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Just joined the madmann neg train...have to remember to take care of bjg and madmann every day now...


 

I guess banks have to made it easy for ignorant dickheads to be employed these days.

No wonder most people hate such a corporation filled with nothing but greedy asswipes.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So tell, what dominatrix allow to lay your head down on his bed, and call it your home this time??
> 
> Was it D-Fagsky? Rednutsack? Big Pussy? CellarTranny? Secdrl? Call of Callouses?
> 
> So many of your fellow bitches to chose from, all want your oral sex services very badly.




Communicate in English much?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Yeah but your wasting your time with me anyways by following me around to every thread I make a post on. You sir, need a life.


 

So tell me, what dominatrix allowed you to lay your head down on his bed, and call it your home this time??

Was it D-Fagsky? Rednutsack? Big Pussy? CellarTranny? Secdrl? Call of Callouses?

So many of your fellow bitches to choose from, all want your oral sex services very badly.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Communicate in English much?


 

FUCK! YOU!


Understand that you annoying simpleton?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> FUCK! YOU!
> 
> 
> Understand that you annoying simpleton?



I didn't know you could make fonts like that on your mom's first generation Razr.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

At least you spelt it right this time


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys, come one, the mom jokes have got to stop. I get tempted once in a while myself but I refuse to do anything that Madmann does.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann, I see you ignored my post about how people like you and gentleman are in denial about not caring about reps.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Are you guys trying to get him to below zero on reps? How many days do you reckon it'll take?



it's be easier if certain members didn't get so bored they occasionally stick
their tongue in his ass to encourage him. i don't think he really gets any
 legitimate positive reps.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I guess banks have to made it easy for ignorant dickheads to be employed these days.
> 
> No wonder most people hate such a corporation filled with nothing but greedy asswipes.


 
Dude how do you know me so well?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Madmann, I see you ignored my post about how people like you and gentleman are in denial about not caring about reps.


 
Speaking of dodging shit.....



Killermonkey said:


> Yeah but your wasting your time with me anyways by following me around to every thread I make a post on. You sir, need a life.


 



			
				Madmann said:
			
		

> So tell me, what dominatrix allowed you to lay your head down on his bed, and call it your home this time??
> 
> Was it D-Fagsky? Rednutsack? Big Pussy? CellarTranny? Secdrl? Call of Callouses?
> 
> So many of your fellow bitches to choose from, all want your oral sex services very badly.


 

Care to answer anytime Sillymonkey? I haven't got all day.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So tell me, what dominatrix allowed you to lay your head down on his bed, and call it your home this time??
> 
> Was it D-Fagsky? Rednutsack? Big Pussy? CellarTranny? Secdrl? Call of Callouses?
> 
> So many of your fellow bitches to choose from, all want your oral sex services very badly.


 
This is as much fun as peeing on an ant hill!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's be easier if certain members didn't get so bored they occasionally stick
> their tongue in his ass to encourage him. i don't think he really gets any
> legitimate positive reps.



That's because he is an alternate account for the captn or or someone who is really bored. The same people keep repping him.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Dude how do you know me so well?


 
Fortunately for the sake of my reputation in real sociey, I don't know you that well.

And I wish to keep it that way. But nimrods like you are pretty easy to spot.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Cellar did, why do you ask?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Society is spelt incorrectly!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> This is as much fun as peeing on an ant hill!


 
TOO MUCH INFORMATION.

What you do in your mudane, pathetic spare time is none of my business.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Fortunately for the sake of my reputation in real sociey, I don't know you that well.
> 
> And I wish to keep it that way. But nimrods like you are pretty easy to spot.


 
Whew! I thought maybe you were channeling my innermost pathetic soul! What a relief!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

You are one of those guys that spent five years trying to get a GED, aren't you?!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> That's because he is an alternate account for the captn or or someone who is really bored. The same people keep repping him.


 
Yes you do wear your Stupidity like a badge of dishonor here.

LOL @ YOU.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Meltdown^^^^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yes you do wear your Stupidity like a badge of dishonor here.
> 
> LOL @ YOU.




LOL @ your capitalization issues Eddie.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you god for not making me a dumb asshole like Madmann!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Pumpkin said:


> LOL @ your capitalization issues Eddie.


 
I've told you 100 times my name is not "eddie".

I've asked you nicely to stop confusing me for some stooge RED had a crush on.

Obviously you are not competent enough to decipher my clear-cut request.

LOL @ your consistant mental issues along with penis-withdrawl, Pumpkin.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I've told you 100 times my name is not "eddie".
> 
> I've asked you nicely to stop confusing me for some stooge RED had a crush on.
> 
> ...




Consistant?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ Still laughing @ your issues Pumpkin ^^

So did being raised by your gay uncle and older brother
take such a huge toll on your senses and ability to reason??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> ^^ Still laughing @ your issues Pumpkin ^^
> 
> So did being raised by your gay uncle and older brother
> take such a huge toll on your senses and ability to reason??




Weak ^^^ just like your prolapsed anus.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Weak ^^^ just like your prolapsed anus.


 
That's okay I can understand wanting to protect your family.

Least I know the source of your incurable nescience.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> TOO MUCH INFORMATION.
> 
> What you do in your mudane, pathetic spare time is none of my business.


 
Who hasn't pee'd on an ant hill before? I guess it could be problematic for a girl....didn't think of that.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

bitcher23 said:


> Who hasn't pee'd on an ant hill before? I guess it could be problematic for a girl....didn't think of that.


 
Again what morons no matter the gender do in their egregious spare time is none of my business.

Just makes my stomach turn. So let's change the subject: You oh great bitcher, did you spend more $$$ on dildos and viberators this week??

Then again you seem like that type who willingly takes orders from their boyfriend like a starving prostitute/stay-at-home housemaid/over-the-hill stripper.

So did he demand you use all that prostitution $$$ you earned to buy him more fresh syringes and little gear bottles to further his muscle pagent career??

I hate money wasting dustbags like you who have ruined the American dreams of so many. Muthafuckers so be sedated and put in a cage.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Again what morons no matter the gender do in their egregious spare time is none of my business.
> 
> Just makes my stomach turn. So let's change the subject: You oh great bitcher, did you spend more $$$ on dildos and viberators this week??
> 
> ...



Congrats on using more than 4 words ^^^ in a sentence, did your momma write that for you Eddie?   

viberators  

pagent   

dustbags


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Again what morons no matter the gender do in their egregious spare time is none of my business.
> 
> Just makes my stomach turn. So let's change the subject: You oh great bitcher, did you spend more $$$ on dildos and viberators this week??
> 
> ...



i notice in his family they spell prostitution right.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i notice in his family they spell prostitution right.




He's a pretty simple sonofabitch.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i notice in his family they spell prostitution right.


he was brought up in one of the finest trailer park communities on the upper east side..


fucky sucky ten dollar cheap-cheap..


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Are you really that stupid with a name like Rednack. *?
> *
> The theory you constantly prove is idiot swine + internet does not mix.




Eddie, when you type a question, you complete it with a question mark not a period.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Are you really that stupid with a name like Rednack.
> 
> The theory you constantly prove is idiot swine + internet does not mix.


Fatass faggots like you pretending to be straight aint much better..


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> he was brought up in one of the finest trailer park communities on the upper east side..
> 
> 
> fucky sucky ten dollar cheap-cheap..


 

Are you really that stupid with a name like Rednack.

The theory you constantly prove is idiot swine + internet does not mix.

But if you're okay with ridiculing your ancestors, then whatever, that's you.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Fatass faggots like you pretending to be straight aint much better..


 
Its not pretending swamp rat. 

I'm more straight than you and 95% of this forum will be ever in this lifetime.

However displaying perpetual dimwittedness is never good which is something else you'll never learn.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Again what morons no matter the gender do in their egregious spare time is none of my business.
> 
> Just makes my stomach turn. So let's change the subject: You oh great bitcher, did you spend more $$$ on dildos and viberators this week??
> 
> ...


 
I cede my time to Madmann...please continue to clarify your salient points. More detail please.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Its not pretending swamp rat.
> 
> I'm more straight than you and 95% of this forum will be ever in this lifetime.
> 
> ...


Wow...You may be able to pull a rabbit out of your ass ole boy, but you sure as fuck can't hide your retardness...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Wow...You may be able to pull a rabbit out of your ass ole boy, but you sure as fuck can't hide your retardness...


 
Stupid analogies like this are exactly what I'm talking about.

Forever clueless and dimwitted. You are no longer worth my time.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I cede my time to Madmann...please continue to clarify your salient points. More detail please.


 
How about answering my questions. 

Are you a coward? Or just incompetent?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Its not pretending swamp rat.
> 
> I'm more straight than you and 95% of this forum will be ever in this lifetime.
> 
> However displaying perpetual dimwittedness is never good which is something else you'll never learn.



Aww your so cute trying to defend your sexuality.   




Lol your clearly gay or a virgin.... And yes your dad sexually abusing you does make you gay when you request it.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Aww your so cute trying to defend your sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Explain your idiotic logic to me.

I've made my love for women and experience with them quite evident.

That constitutes as "gay" or "virgin" in your warped little mind?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 16, 2011)

eddie likes man seed


----------



## Madmann (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^^^^ 

Nobody cares RED. If you miss him so much, then search Facebook for him.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Just makes my stomach turn. So let's change the subject: You oh great bitcher, did you spend more $$$ on dildos and viberators this week??
> 
> Then again you seem like that type who willingly takes orders from their boyfriend like a starving prostitute/stay-at-home housemaid/over-the-hill stripper.
> 
> ...



this is really creepy once you actually read it. i think this is eddie crying about his childhood. must not have been easy being raised by a whore and her string of pimp boyfriends. 

can anyone get greeley colorado mugshots from 1997 of everyone arrested for prostitution?  his mommy is in there somewhere.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Explain your idiotic logic to me.
> 
> I've made my love for women and experience with them quite evident.
> 
> That constitutes as "gay" or "virgin" in your warped little mind?



the majority of your posts are homoerotic, full of cock and anal penetration talk.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this is really creepy once you actually read it. i think this is eddie crying about his childhood. must not have been easy being raised by a whore and her string of pimp boyfriends.
> 
> can anyone get greeley colorado mugshots from 1997 of everyone arrested for prostitution?  his mommy is in there somewhere.




You see what happened once I challenged him to write compound-complex sentences?  It's like his little brain went back to that unhappy place of watching his mom take it 3 holes simultaneously for heroin all while Eddie's 2 dads had their way with little Eddie.  It's so sad for Eddie and I highly recommended counseling for him.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the majority of your posts are homoerotic, full of cock and anal penetration talk.




All tell tale signs of someone who has been violently sodomized for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Stupid analogies like this are exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> Forever clueless and dimwitted. You are no longer worth my time.


I'm not gonna play the DADDY role with you, no matter how much you beg and hump my leg you little cunt..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 16, 2011)

Look I'm madman "I'm not gay guys.  I'm not!  I make love to hot women I'm not gay.  Look how not gay I am I posted a picture of an actress and said this is what my girl friend looks like.  I'm not gay.  Really I'm not.". Lol thats meeeee being youuuu


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Negged again


----------



## ExLe (Nov 17, 2011)

Just cause...


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Explain your idiotic logic to me.
> 
> I've made my love for women and experience with them quite evident.
> 
> That constitutes as "gay" or "virgin" in your warped little mind?



Here's the logic, idiot:  You spend so much time and energy trying to convince everybody you're straight (we know you're not) that it shines right through that you're gay as a buck toothed deer.  

Passing out of your mom's leathery snatch doesn't qualify as experience with women.  Although any other experience resulted in you being mocked and beat up.  That still doesn't count as experience.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 17, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Here's the logic, idiot: You spend so much time and energy trying to convince everybody you're straight (we know you're not) that it shines right through that you're gay as a buck toothed deer.


 
I'll address this since your 2nd paragraph was completely inane.
Didn't realize you noticed how gay a deer with buck teeth was, WEIRD.

Oh a board that idolizes men in thongs being judged by men in suits...

UMM YEAH - I want people here to understand I'm not into that crap.

So I make it clear that I'm about loving women and do not embrace faggotry.

Its why I don't like getting compliments from other men or joke around as if I was gay.

Clearly webheads like you are very slow to catch on and really comprehend it.

But hopefully I've simplified enough for it register even in your peabrain.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I'll address this since your 2nd paragraph was completely inane.
> Didn't realize you noticed how gay a deer with buck teeth was, WEIRD.
> 
> Oh a board that idolizes men in thongs being judged by men in suits...
> ...



If you aren't here to improve yourself physically then leave.  It's pretty sucking simple.  

You are gay.  You may as well just come out of the closet.  Not having your father around in your more formative years has really left you fucked up.


----------



## oufinny (Nov 17, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's be easier if certain members didn't get so bored they occasionally stick
> their tongue in his ass to encourage him. i don't think he really gets any
> legitimate positive reps.



You would think that if we both negged him LW it would make a difference, I got him once today so if you do it surely he will drop down.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 17, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> If you aren't here to improve yourself physically then leave. It's pretty sucking simple.


 
Sucking simple?

I already know sucking dick is very simple and pleasurable for you.

Who said I wasn't here to gain training knowledge?

The initator/spreader of that rumor is an even bigger idiot than you.




Zaphod said:


> You are gay. You may as well just come out of the closet.


 
You are stupid. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 17, 2011)

outlookingfunny said:


> You would think that if we both negged him LW it would make a difference, I got him once today so if you do it surely he will drop down.


 
Very little that YOU do in life has made a difference worth remembering or applauding.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Sucking simple?
> I already know sucking dick is very simple and pleasurable..There is no doubt about that.


You tellem, you KILLAH cock sucker you...


Not many can suck a mans brains thru his peehole like you..


----------



## Madmann (Nov 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You tellem, you KILLAH cock sucker you...
> 
> 
> Not many can suck a mans brains thru his peehole like you..


 
You're pathetic, coming on here and confusing me with your father.

I could never share his mad skillz and would never want to either.

You on the other hand, will be the apple that doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You're pathetic, coming on here and confusing me with your father.
> 
> I could never share his mad skillz and would never want to either.
> 
> You on the other hand, will be the apple that doesn't fall far from the tree.


I know it's tough and you miss your daddy's embedded hand prints he placed upon your ass while bending you over his knee...


what he considered discipline, you called foreplay..


----------



## Madmann (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Only uncivilized animals such as yourself get spankings ^^

But the farmer should have pad-locked your slop pen instead.

You must have some rooster buddies who keep setting you free.

Its why I HATE cocks of all kinds.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2011)

the more you talk the more you sound like a post sexual abuse cock lover. you hate yourself for loving it.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the more you talk the more you sound like a post sexual abuse cock lover. you hate yourself for loving it.


he loves the cock..he loves the cock...he loves the cock..
cock...cock....cock...cock...cock...
he loves the cock...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2011)

there are a ton of straight guys on here and not one of them keep posting how they hate cock and aren't gay and love their girl's pussy.... he's so uncomfortable with his sexuality it's pathetic.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think he likes getting ravaged by big muscle men. He likes them angry so they show no mercy on his ass. Cause when your ass has been getting tapped since before puberty it takes a lot to please this cock loving loser.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think he likes getting ravaged by big muscle men. He likes them angry so they show no mercy on his ass. Cause when your ass has been getting tapped since before puberty it takes a lot to please this cock loving loser.


Madmann likes for you to fist his asshole while twisting his intestines around your hand jerking them in and out his ass..You know he's getting off when  his eyeballs pops in and out of his skull like a cork in a bream pond bouncing up and down...


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Speaking of dodging shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already answered you fuckass but I will do it again because I pity you and your lack of ability to read and write. I choose cellar.


----------



## troubador (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> ^^ Only uncivilized animals such as yourself get spankings ^^
> 
> But the farmer should have pad-locked your slop pen instead.
> 
> ...



Negged for his daily gayness.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Sucking simple?
> 
> I already know sucking dick is very simple and pleasurable for you.
> 
> ...



See?  You're a fucking fag.  All you think about is sucking dick and getting your colon so pumped full of jizz you feel like your sitting on a water balloon.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> ^^ Only uncivilized animals such as yourself get spankings ^^
> 
> But the farmer should have pad-locked your slop pen instead.
> 
> ...



You hate your own, don't you?  Tape it to your leg so any potential suitors don't find it right away?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

In alot of ways madmann is really good for eveyone else to get positive reps...I just had to give out a ton of positive reps just so I could roll around and neg him again! So anyone who has gotten positive reps and you don't know why be sure to thank madmann with NEGATIVE reps (that's actually what he wants because he is from Bizarro-land). 

Negs are actually positive in his mirror universe and insults are actually how people tell each other they want to get it on.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> ^^ Only uncivilized animals such as yourself get spankings ^^
> 
> But the farmer should have pad-locked your slop pen instead.
> 
> ...


 
Are all of these references to animals and barnyards perhaps Freudian in nature?....maybe we have Madmann all wrong....It's not men that he loves to get ravaged by but farm animals. I can't believe we never realized it!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Madmann likes for you to fist his asshole while twisting his intestines around your hand jerking them in and out his ass..You know he's getting off when his eyeballs pops in and out of his skull like a cork in a bream pond bouncing up and down...


 
And people have the silly nerve to say I live in fantasy.

You sir are on a planet all your own, fill with stones, like your noggin.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think he likes getting ravaged by big muscle men. (Stop).


 
That's your constant mistake right there. Trying to "think".

Just stop before you hurt yourself seriously, geezers can only handle so much ineptitude.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I already answered you fuckass but I will do it again because I pity you and your lack of ability to read and write. I choose cellar.


 
1. What the hell is a "fuckass"??

2. I pity your lack of good judgment.


Next time try not to just throw words together in an attempt to seem witty.

In fact don't address me at all until you develop some literacy and common sense.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello dumb post.....



Zaphod said:


> See? You're a fucking fag. All you think about is sucking dick and getting your colon so pumped full of jizz you feel like your sitting on a water balloon.


 
Meet an even dumber post......



Zaphod said:


> You hate your own, don't you? Tape it to your leg so any potential suitors don't find it right away?


 
I look forward to you going for the trifecta in stupid posts next time Zapnut.




banker23 said:


> Negs are actually positive in his mirror universe and insults are actually how people tell each other they want to get it on.


 
Hoping your life ends in a firery heap of ash is my way of telling you just that, you are nothing to me.



banker23 said:


> I can't believe we never realized it!


 
No what you don't actually realize is how much of a deadhead you are and will be until you no longer draw breath.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 18, 2011)

I just gave Eddie a special long distance neg here from at the bar.  I hope he likes it.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I just gave Eddie a special long distance neg here from at the bar. I hope he likes it.


 
reps are on the way for you sir as soon as I can (after I neg madmann again).


----------



## troubador (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't even read eddie's posts anymore. I just neg him every once in a while because he hasn't committed suicide yet.


----------



## troubador (Nov 18, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Are all of these references to animals and barnyards perhaps Freudian in nature?....maybe we have Madmann all wrong....It's not men that he loves to get ravaged by but farm animals. I can't believe we never realized it!



Wouldn't it be fitting if he died from madcow disease from some bull splooging in his ass?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

troubador said:


> Wouldn't it be fitting if he died from madcow disease from some bull splooging in his ass?


 
Why are you so boring that I've never noticed you before?

FYI - Healthy fit men don't get diseases or attacked by bulls.

But they do however eat plenty of beef.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> But they do however eat plenty of beef.


You can tell from your avatar you get your daily allowance of man beef, tubby..


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 18, 2011)

Neg dat foo!!!!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You can tell from your avatar you get your daily allowance of man beef, tubby..


 
One who never posts avatars looks pretty stupid criticizing others.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> One who never posts avatars looks pretty stupid criticizing others.


I don't need an avatar to verbally crush you you block headed faggot...


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I don't need an avatar to verbally crush you you block headed faggot...


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> One who never posts avatars looks pretty stupid criticizing others.



You just plain look stupid.  That come natural or do you have to work at it?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 19, 2011)

managed to neg him twice in one day... Check out his profile now!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I don't need an avatar to verbally crush you you block headed faggot...


 
No you would need a much higher IQ to "verbally" or textually crush me.



Zaphod said:


> You just plain look stupid. That come natural or do you have to work at it?


 
I told you before I don't share your genetics, therefore I never look stupid to humans with functioning minds.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> and *literally*
> 
> a son of a whore


 
That got raped by Call of Ktulu...


----------



## Rednack (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No you would need a much higher IQ to "verbally" or textually crush me.


c'mon now, you know daddy can spank that jelly ass of yours with a kitchen spatula and that buttery ass of yours will just melt...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2011)

i say it's time to fucking analize him hardcore with negs. looks to me like the resident fucktard had lost his rim-jobbing supporters.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i say it's time to fucking analize him hardcore with negs. looks to me like the resident fucktard had lost his rim-jobbing supporters.


I'm not around as much as I used to be...so, what did I miss that he needs to be negged for?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Redliver said:


> c'mon now, you know daddy can spank that jelly ass of yours with a kitchen spatula and that buttery ass of yours will just melt...


 


ExLax said:


> ...


 
Hey ExLax looks like Redliver confused you with me for a second.

So when you're done pooping let the idiot spank your buttery ass.

The only thrill he can get in his sorry existence afterall, besides slop pens.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hey ExLax looks like Redliver confused you with me for a second.
> 
> So when you're done pooping let the idiot spank your buttery ass.
> 
> The only thrill he can get in his sorry existence afterall, besides slop pens.



Running out of material?  Ask your boyfriend for some new stuff.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Running out of material? Ask your boyfriend for some new stuff.


 
Is there a point to all your stalking of me??


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No you would need a much higher IQ to "verbally" or textually crush me.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before I don't share your genetics, therefore I never look stupid to humans with functioning minds.



Takes nothing to crush you and the reason you don't look stupid to humans with fully functioning minds is we typically don't waste time looking at some waste of skin.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 19, 2011)

mission accomplished folks! Madmann is 100% negs on his profile now!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No you would need a much higher IQ to "verbally" or textually crush me.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before I don't share your genetics, therefore I never look stupid to humans with functioning minds.


 How do you know that you don't share Zaphod's genetics? Your mother has been passed around a lot. 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html Ps. I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Running out of material? Ask your boyfriend for some new stuff.


 



Madmann said:


> Is there a point to all your stalking of me??


 
Thanks for admitting to Zaphod that you have a boyfriend Madmann.  Fucking idiot.  Self ownage at its best. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I'm raping your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet Madmann won't post here for while now that I posted here.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html read this.  I rape your mother.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 20, 2011)

Negged!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 20, 2011)

just negged him twice on one rotation folks and i'm all out of reps for the day...it's tough but in the end it will be worth it to see madmann with zero reps! Let's try to get this done by Thanksgiving!


----------



## littlekev (Nov 20, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Is there a point to all your stalking of me??


 
Hey you little bitch, im still waiting for your fat ass to post pics. Your an internet tough! Im negging you for being a fucking troll.  NEGGED.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Hey little bitch im still waiting for your fat ass to post pics. Your an internet fucking loser! NEGGED.


I knew you had a thing for men..But i never knew you were into fatass stankin cheesed up ass crack sweaty men..Must be the odor that attracts you so..


----------



## littlekev (Nov 20, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I knew you had a thing for men..But i never knew you were into fatass stankin cheesed up ass crack sweaty men..Must be the odor that attracts you so..


 
Retard, your post are no longer interesting. Your a fucking troll, SHUT THE FUCK UP! Your post suck, you ruin threads, NEGGED


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Retard, your post are no longer interesting. Your a fucking troll, SHUT THE FUCK UP! Your post suck, you ruin threads, NEGGED


i'll swap 5,000 neg points because you don't have a sense of humor to negg you 20,000 all day...


----------



## littlekev (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't find you comical, and im not swapping shit with your aids infested ass. Go fuck your 14 yr old bro madqueer


----------

